# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Господа, посоветуете мать?

## Kostyanrtew

Собрался менять материнскую плату. 
И очень прошу помочь экспертов в выборе, т.к. бюджет ограничен и покупать новый процессор и память, увы, в данный момент времени для меня накладно.
Вот что сейчас есть
--------[ Суммарная информация ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Компьютер:
      Тип компьютера                                    Многопроцессорный компьютер с ACPI
      Операционная система                              Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      Пакет обновления ОС                               Service Pack 3
      Internet Explorer                                 6.0.2900.5512
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Имя компьютера                                    KGB-D06A5C616A1
      Имя пользователя                                  Papa
      Вход в домен                                      KGB-D06A5C616A1
      Дата / Время                                      2011-11-16 / 14:58

    Системная плата:
      Тип ЦП                                            DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) 5600+
      Системная плата                                   Asus M3N78-VM  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
      Чипсет системной платы                            nVIDIA GeForce 8200, AMD Hammer
      Системная память                                  2048 Мб  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T5663EH3-CF7                  2 Гб DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-6-6-18 @ 400 МГц)  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 МГц)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 МГц)
      Тип BIOS                                          AMI (06/29/09)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Последовательный порт (COM1)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM10)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM11)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM3)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM4)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM5)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM6)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM7)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM8)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Bluetooth Serial Port (COM9)
      Коммуникационный порт                             Порт принтера (LPT1)

    Отображение:
      Видеоадаптер                                      NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250  (512 Мб)
      3D-акселератор                                    nVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
      Монитор                                           NEC MultiSync LCD1970NXp  [19" LCD]  (65A32073YB)

    Мультимедиа:
      Звуковой адаптер                                  nVIDIA HDMI @ nVIDIA MCP78 - High Definition Audio Controller
      Звуковой адаптер                                  VIA VT1708B CE @ nVIDIA MCP78 - High Definition Audio Controller

    Хранение данных:
      Контроллер IDE                                    Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE
      Контроллер IDE                                    Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE
      Контроллер хранения данных                        A4V0QRWM IDE Controller
      Флоппи-накопитель                                 Дисковод гибких дисков
      Дисковый накопитель                               Toshiba External USB HDD USB Device  (698 Гб, USB)
      Дисковый накопитель                               WDC WD2500JS-60MHB5  (232 Гб, IDE)
      Дисковый накопитель                               WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B0  (465 Гб, IDE)
      Оптический накопитель                             ITIB G1QROLAF SCSI CdRom Device
      Оптический накопитель                             Optiarc DVD RW AD-7261S  (DVD+R9:12x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:24x/8x, DVD-RW:24x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
      Статус SMART жёстких дисков                       OK

    Разделы:
      C: (NTFS)                                         232.9 Гб (23.6 Гб свободно)
      E: (NTFS)                                         465.8 Гб (90.0 Гб свободно)
      F: (NTFS)                                         698.6 Гб (27.7 Гб свободно)
      Общий объём                                       1397.3 Гб (141.3 Гб свободно)

    Ввод:
      Клавиатура                                        Клавиатура HID
      Мышь                                              Microsoft PS/2 мышь

Теперь стоит задача приобрести плату, чтобы всё это хозяйство встало на неё.
Желательно максимально возможное быстродействие без разгона, минимально возможный бюджет, популярность среди пользователей и доступность на данный момент в продаже в "народных магазинах".
Спасибо

----------


## FNS

Проц старенький уже. На AM3 уже работать не будет. Нужно искать мамку с поддержкой AM2 или AM2+
В "народных магазинах"  сейчас такие врядли встретишь. Так как продают AM3 и AM3+
Совет:
Процессор AMD Athlon II X2 250, 3.0 GHz, 2M, 4000MHz, socket AM3 Цена 2 275р.
Материнская плата Asus M5A78L-M LX, microATX Цена 2080р.
Модуль памяти DIMM DDR3 2G 1333MHz PC3-10600 Kingston 650р.

----------

Kostyanrtew (16.11.2011)

----------


## Kostyanrtew

Скажите, а вот такая пойдет?
http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/mother...II_119933.html

----------


## FNS

Думаю более 8-ми гигов оперативки вряд ли у вас будет.
Поэтому смысла от того что вы возьмете с поддержкой 16-ти нет. По остальным параметрам они одинаковы.
Смысла апгрейда старье на старье не вижу

----------

Kostyanrtew (16.11.2011)

----------


## Kostyanrtew

Это не апгрейд.
Тут заморочка моя вот в чем: производительность имеющегося сейчас компа меня вполне устрааивает. Но у меня в загашнике лежит такой же новый процессор 5300 и четыре 240 пин планки памяти- хватит на всю жизнь. Так что дело остается только за матерью, бо старой уже года 4.

----------


## FNS

Продай все что есть, и купи нормальную начинку :)

----------

